# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  الاصابات تزعج أسبانيا وألمانيا قبل نهائي يورو 2008

## ابو نعيم

واصلت الإصابات مطاردتها ومضايقاتها للمنتخبين الاسباني والألماني قبل المواجهة المرتقبة بين الفريقين مساء اليوم الاحد في المباراة النهائية لبطولة كأس الامم الاوروبية الثالثة عشر (يورو 2008) التي تختتم اليوم في النمسا وسويسرا.

ويرجح أن يفتقد المنتخب الاسباني في مباراة اليوم جهود نجمه الكبير ديفيد فيا مهاجم الفريق وهدافه كما يرجح أن يغيب عن صفوف المنتخب الالماني قائده وصانع ألعابه مايكل بالاك بسبب الاصابة.

وأصيب فيا متصدر قائمة هدافي البطولة حتى الان برصيد أربعة أهداف خلال المباراة أمام المنتخب الروسي في الدور قبل النهائي للبطولة يوم الخميس الماضي.

ولم يستبعد المسئولون عن المنتخب الاسباني المهاجم فيا من حساباتهم تماما للمباراة ولم يؤكد أي منهم غيابه عن اللقاء ولكن من المنتظر أن يحل مكانه في التشكيل الاساسي للفريق لاعب خط الوسط سيسك فابريجاس.

وقال لويس أراجونيس الذي ينتظر أن يستقيل من تدريب المنتخب الاسباني عقب انتهاء البطولة الحالية إن غياب فيا "سيكون له تأثير في الفريق" دون التسليم بغياب اللاعب.

وأوضح أراجونيس مساء أمس السبت "سنكون أقل قدرة على الدخول لمنطقة جزاء المنتخب الالماني. ولكن ذلك سيساعدنا على أن نصبح أقوى وأفضل في خط الوسط. لم أقرر أي شيء بعد وربما ندفع باثنين من المهاجمين القادرين على إحراز الاهداف".

في نفس الوقت سيطر التوتر على يواخيم لوف المدير الفني للمنتخب الالماني بسبب إصابة نجمه الكبير مايكل بالاك واحتمالات غيابه الكبيرة عن المباراة.

وغاب بالاك عن التدريب الاخير لفريقه أمس الجمعة بسبب تفاقم الاصابة في ربلة الساق (عضلة السمانة).

وقال أوليفر بيرهوف مدير المنتخب الالماني مساء أمس السبت إن فريقه ما زال متمسكا بالامل بشأن قدرة بالاك على المشاركة في المباراة حتى يقوده إلى أول نجاح منذ عام 1996 حيث كان آخر لقب حققه الفريق هو كأس الامم الاوروبية (يورو 1996) بإنجلترا وبقيادة المهاجم يورجن كلينسمان.

والمثير أن مشاركة كلينسمان في المباراة النهائية ليورو 1996 كانت محل شك بالفعل بسبب نفس الاصابة التي يعاني منها بالاك حاليا والتي حرمت كلينسمان من المشاركة في الدور قبل النهائي قبل 12 عاما ولكنه شارك في المباراة النهائية وقاد الفريق للفوز 2/1 على نظيره التشيكي.

وقال بيرهوف إنه يثق في أن بالاك لن يلعب المباراة النهائية ليورو 2008 وأن لوف سيجد البديل المناسب.

وقال بيرهوف "أثق في أن الفريق لديه لاعبون يمكنهم تعويض غياب بالاك. كما أن دوره كقائد للفريق في وسط الملعب لن يكون مشكلة لأن لدينا لاعبين آخرين يمتلكون الكثير من الخبرة يومكنهم تحمل مسئولية الفريق".

وسيكون على جميع المشجعين في كل أنحاء العالم وكذلك على كل من الفريقين أن ينتظر حتى قبل المباراة ب90 دقيقة فقط لمعرفة القرار الاخير بشأن فيا وبالاك حيث يعلن التشكيل الاساسي للفريقين قبل 90 دقيقة من بداية المباراة النهائية.

----------

